# Αγόρασα ένα λακόστ μπλουζάκι, μούρλια!



## drsiebenmal (Apr 7, 2011)

Σήμερα είχα μια διαφωτιστική συζήτηση με μια εξαιρετική και αγαπητή συνάδελφο σχετικά με μια φράση όπως στον τίτλο. Επέμενα ότι δεν λέμε ένα μίλε πλυντήριο, ένα πάρκερ στιλό, ένα σέικο ρολόι, ένα μπεμβέ αυτοκίνητο. Μου εξηγούσε ότι σε θέματα ρουχισμού, οι μάρκες έχουν καταξιωθεί κι έχουν κερδίσει το δικαίωμα να χρησιμοποιούνται (σε καθημερινό ρέτζιστερ) ως επιθετικοί προσδιορισμοί. Ένα βερσάτσε φόρεμα, ένα ερμές μαντίλι, μια λονσάν (το γράφω καλά, ελπίζω) τσάντα. 

Αναρωτιέμαι αν α) υπάρχει πραγματικά εδώ ένας διαφορετικός τρόπος έκφρασης μεταξύ των φύλων και β) κατά πόσο επηρεάζει ο εξελληνισμός/ο τρόπος γραφής (με άλλα λόγια, μπορεί να λες «ένα λακόστ μπλουζάκι» αλλά να μη γράφεις εύκολα «ένα Lacoste μπλουζάκι»). Ή δεν έχει σχέση αυτό το τελευταίο;



===========
Mod's Note: Παρεμφερής συζήτηση: αρχείο HTML ή HTML αρχείο;


----------



## Palavra (Apr 7, 2011)

Εγώ πάντως λέω «αγόρασα ένα μπλουζάκι Ζάρα, μούρλια!» Δε λέγεται το αντίθετο, νομίζω.


----------



## Kettie (Apr 7, 2011)

Εμένα κάπως μου "χτυπάει" αυτός ο τρόπος. Όταν μία μάρκα χρησιμοποιείται πάρα πολύ, αντικαθιστά την ίδια τη λέξη, όπως για παράδειγμα η ασπιρίνη, η φορμάικα κ.λπ. Δε λέμε, όμως: φορμάικα τραπέζι, ή ασπιρίνη χάπι, αλλά το αντίστροφο. Με την ίδια λογική, από τη χρήση αυτή, το "μπλουζάκι Λακόστ", "φόρεμα Βερσάτσε" κ.λπ. φαίνονται πιο σωστά στη γλώσσα.


----------



## Irini (Apr 7, 2011)

Εγώ πάντως πάντα δεύτερο το βάζω, εν είδει επεξήγησης. Δεν θυμάμαι να το έχω ακούσει ως επιθετικό προσδιορισμό, αλλά μπορεί να κάνω λάθος. Το δεύτερο ερώτημα δεν το πολυκαταλαβαίνω να πω την αλήθεια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 7, 2011)

Irini said:


> Το δεύτερο ερώτημα δεν το πολυκαταλαβαίνω να πω την αλήθεια.


Εννοούσα ότι, ακόμη και αν κάποιος χρησιμοποιεί το ερώτημα όπως στον τίτλο, το γράφει άραγε εξίσου εύκολα αν χρησιμοποιεί τη μάρκα στην πρωτότυπη, ξένη μορφή της;


----------



## Palavra (Apr 7, 2011)

Και τώρα που το σκέφτομαι, οι περισσότερες γυναίκες (για να μην πω καμιά τους) δε θα έλεγαν «αγόρασα κάτι Καλογήρου παπούτσια», «πήρα ένα φανταστικό Λουί Βιτόν πορτοφόλι», «μου χάρισε ο καλός μου ένα Γκαβέλο σταυρό», «είχε εκπτώσεις στα Τρουσάρντι πουκάμισα», «θέλω να πάρω μια Νάρα Καμίτσε πουκαμίσα».

Εμένα δε μου ακούγονται σωστά. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι σε ό,τι αφορά τις μάρκες συχνά επηρεαζόμαστε από τα περιοδικά και τις εκπομπές λαϊφστάιλ, όπου η γλώσσα που χρησιμοποιείται είναι (κατά την ταπεινότατη γνώμη μου) κάτω του μετρίου, και γεμάτη αγγλισμούς.

Ο Nickel (aka bannedsomething) είχε πει κάποτε σε ένα παλιό φόρουμ σε δική μου αντίστοιχη ερώτηση:
Έχω την εντύπωση ότι εδώ η μάρκα (π.χ. αυτοκίνητο Μερσεντές) λειτουργεί ως κατηγορούμενο του πρώτου ουσιαστικού, όπως όταν λέμε «ταξίδι-αστραπή». Ως εξειδίκευση, πρέπει να μπαίνει δεύτερο. ​


----------



## Marinos (Apr 7, 2011)

Συμφωνώ με τους προλαλήσαντες. Αλλά υπάρχει και _το Gucci φόρεμα_:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 7, 2011)

Marinos said:


> Αλλά υπάρχει και _το Gucci φόρεμα_:


Ορίστε, πρέπει να έρθει άντρας να αποδείξει ότι υπάρχει το φαινόμενο!


----------



## crystal (Apr 7, 2011)

Για μένα το πρόβλημα είναι οι συνυποδηλώσεις. Τη σύνταξη "Versace φόρεμα" και "Hermes μαντίλι" τη χρησιμοποιούν πρωτίστως τα γυναικεία περιοδικά, όπου μεταξύ άλλων επικρατεί η τάση να γράφουν και "μια chic εμφάνιση", "φροντίστε το manicure σας" κι άλλα τέτοια που βασανίζουν το οπτικό μου νεύρο. Για τα δικά μου γλωσσικά κριτήρια, οι συντάκτες του λαϊφστάιλ έχουν δημιουργήσει μια σχολή δηθενιάς στον γραπτό λόγο, η οποία θα μου φανεί πολύ χρήσιμη αν, π.χ., έχω στο βιβλίο μου μια ψωνισμένη ηρωίδα. Εκεί θα χρησιμοποιήσω τις προσταγές αυτής της σχολής και θα πω κι ευχαριστώ.
Στον προφορικό λόγο, λέω κι εγώ "μια μπλούζα Ζάρα", "ένα τισέρτ Λακόστ", "ένα τσαντάκι της Σανέλ", "μια ζακέτα από τα Μάνγκο". Κι όταν έχω μια ηρωίδα και θέλω να τη βάλω να μιλήσει όπως όλοι οι άνθρωποι, αυτό θα χρησιμοποιήσω.

έντιτ: Παλάβρα, αδελφή ψυχή!


----------



## Palavra (Apr 7, 2011)

crystal said:


> έντιτ: Παλάβρα, αδελφή ψυχή!


:angel:


----------



## sarant (Apr 7, 2011)

Με κάλυψαν οι περισσότεροι -πάντως, την εποχή που συζητούσα κι εγώ αυτά τα είδη αμφίεσης, κανείς δεν θα διανοούνταν να πει "μπλουζάκι", είτε πριν είτε μετά το όνομα της μάρκας. Λέγαμε "αγόρασα ένα Λακόστ" ή "ένα λακοστάκι μούρλια". Συνήθως μάλιστα λέγαμε "Ο θείος μου πήγε στη Ρόδο και μου αγόρασε ένα λακόστ" γιατί στην Αθήνα ήταν απλησίαστα για το βαλάντιό μας (τα Δωδεκάνησα είχαν ειδικό φορολογικό καθεστώς μέχρι... δεν θυμάμαι πότε).

Σαφώς πάντως, ένα μπλουζάκι Λακόστ θα το έλεγα.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 7, 2011)

crystal said:


> Για μένα το πρόβλημα είναι οι συνυποδηλώσεις. Τη σύνταξη "Versace φόρεμα" και "Hermes μαντίλι" τη χρησιμοποιούν πρωτίστως τα γυναικεία περιοδικά, όπου μεταξύ άλλων επικρατεί η τάση να γράφουν και "μια chic εμφάνιση", "φροντίστε το manicure σας" κι άλλα τέτοια που βασανίζουν το οπτικό μου νεύρο. Για τα δικά μου γλωσσικά κριτήρια, οι συντάκτες του λαϊφστάιλ έχουν δημιουργήσει μια σχολή δηθενιάς στον γραπτό λόγο, η οποία θα μου φανεί πολύ χρήσιμη αν, π.χ., έχω στο βιβλίο μου μια ψωνισμένη ηρωίδα. Εκεί θα χρησιμοποιήσω τις προσταγές αυτής της σχολής και θα πω κι ευχαριστώ.
> Στον προφορικό λόγο, λέω κι εγώ "μια μπλούζα Ζάρα", "ένα τισέρτ Λακόστ", "ένα τσαντάκι της Σανέλ", "μια ζακέτα από τα Μάνγκο". Κι όταν έχω μια ηρωίδα και θέλω να τη βάλω να μιλήσει όπως όλοι οι άνθρωποι, αυτό θα χρησιμοποιήσω.
> 
> έντιτ: Παλάβρα, αδελφή ψυχή!



Τα είπες όλα εσύ για μένα! Γι' αυτό έχω σταματήσει εντελώς να αγοράζω τέτοιου είδους περιοδικά, και τυχαίνει να τα παίρνει το μάτι μου μόνο μια φορά το τρίμηνο σε κανένα κομμωτήριο.


----------



## Rogerios (Apr 7, 2011)

Και για μένα το λογικό είναι το λεκτικό σήμα (ή το λεκτικό τμήμα του εμπορικού σήματος) να έπεται του είδους. Ένα μπλουζάκι λακόστ (ή Λακόστ), λοιπόν. Όταν ένα σήμα είναι σχεδόν ταυτισμένο με ένα από τα είδη που προσδιορίζει, ενδέχεται να παραλείψω το δηλώνον είδος ουσιαστικό: "αγόρασα ένα Λακόστ" (ενν. κοντομάνικο πόλο μπλουζάκι), "αγόρασε μια Λουί Βυιτόν/ Λονσάν" (ενν. τσάντα) κ.λπ. 

[Δρα, στο εισαγωγικό του νήματος σχόλιο, κάμε το πληζ Lacost*e*]


----------



## oliver_twisted (Apr 7, 2011)

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τους προλαλήσαντες. Και τώρα πρέπει να σας πω κάτι που με έχει σημαδέψει σε τρυφερή ηλικία, αλλιώς θα σκάσω: 

Όταν ήμουν πιτσιρίκα έκανα την πρακτική μου για το ΤΕΙ τουριστικών που έκανα ψιλοπαράλληλα (meaning το είχα παρατήσει) με το ΙFA, κεντρικά γραφεία της Ολυμπιακής στη Συγγρού. Μιλάμε για μεγάλη εμπειρία. Τρεις τόμοι δεν θα μου έφταναν να τα πω όλα, τεσπα. Μια μέρα, λοιπόν, γίνεται ένα τρελό λάθος και το τμήμα πωλήσεων πουλά κατά λάθος μεμονωμένα εισιτήρια μιας πτήσης τσάρτερ. Επικρατεί πανικός, όλος ο όροφος τρέχει, και ξαφνικά, μες το χαμό, βλέπω τη διευθύντρια του τμήματος να έρχεται αναψοκοκκινισμένη προς το μέρος μου: "Τι έπαθα! Τι έπαθα!" Μου λέει. "Τι πάθατε;" ρωτάω εγώ, περιμένοντας να ακούσω ότι παίρνει μετάθεση στην πινέζα του χάρτη. Και μου απαντάει, με όλο το βάρος μιας Ηλέκτρας, μιας Αντιγόνης: *"Έχασα το κασκόλ μου το Μπέρρρμπερρις!*"  :blink: :blink: :blink:  
Πωπωπω, ακόμα γελάω..


----------



## SBE (Apr 7, 2011)

Εγώ είμαι της σχολής sarant, θα έλεγα σκέτο ένα λακόστ, κι άμα το λακόστ ήταν π.χ. παπούτσια ή φόρεμα, θα το προσδιόριζα αναλόγως: αγόρασα ένα φόρεμα Λακόστ. 
Εκτός αν ήθελα να πω ότι αγόρασα ένα λακοστφόρεμα, ενα ζευγάρι λακοστπάπουτσα κλπ


----------



## nickel (Apr 7, 2011)

Ξανακαλημέρα. Να σας πληροφορήσω ότι είμαστε το φόρουμ που _δεν_ πληρώνει την γκρίζα διαφήμιση. Μπορείτε να κατεβάσετε όλες τις μάρκες, πριν ή μετά από το είδος, διαφημιστικά να μοιράσουμε δεν θα έχουμε όσο κι αν προσπαθήσετε.

Και εδώ μια παρεμφερής συζήτηση είχε καταλήξει με τη διατύπωση «(σχεδόν) κανείς δεν λέει *_Φαμπερζέ αβγά_. Όλοι: _αβγά / αυγά Φαμπερζέ_».


----------



## Zazula (Apr 7, 2011)

Προς όλους όσοι αγόρασαν ένα λακόστ μπλουζάκι μούρλια: Περάστε απ' τη ΔΟΥ σας. (Ο Επόπτης Ελέγχου)

ΥΓ Προς όλους όσους έγραψαν «όλους όσοι»: Περάστε απ' τη Γραμματική Αστυνομία τής περιοχής σας. :twit:


----------



## Cadmian (Apr 7, 2011)

Παλιά λέγαμε και «αγόρασα ένα *κροκοδειλάκι*... (συμπληρώστε τον προσδιορισμό της αρεσκείας σας)». Η επόμενη ερώτηση ήταν «με την ουρά πάνω ή κάτω;», όπου αν ήταν κεραία ήταν γνήσιο, ενώ αν σερνόταν ήταν μαϊμού.

Αυτός δε που κυκλοφορούσε πολύ με λακόστ αυτόματα έπαιρνε τον χαρακτηρισμό *κροκοδειλάκιας*.

Παλιές εποχές, παλιά ήθη...


----------



## Elsa (Apr 7, 2011)

Αυτό το «Γκαβέλο σταυρό», καλέ Παλάβρα, καλιαρντά είναι; Έτσι ακούγεται, πάντως... :twit:


----------



## anef (Apr 8, 2011)

nickel said:


> Και εδώ μια παρεμφερής συζήτηση είχε καταλήξει με τη διατύπωση «(σχεδόν) κανείς δεν λέει *_Φαμπερζέ αβγά_. Όλοι: _αβγά / αυγά Φαμπερζέ_».


 
Προσωπικά εξακολουθώ να βρίσκω, όπως έλεγα και σε κείνη τη συζήτηση, ότι μερικές φορές η σωστή σύνταξη είναι προβληματική, όπως π.χ. με κτητικό. 
Το τσαντάκι Σανέλ μου; Το κινητό Σάμσουνγκ σου; (Και όχι το Σάμσουνγκ κινητό σου; -ή μου, δεν θυμάμαι πώς το'λεγε η διαφήμιση)


----------



## SBE (Apr 8, 2011)

anef said:


> Το τσαντάκι Σανέλ μου; Το κινητό Σάμσουνγκ σου; (Και όχι το Σάμσουνγκ κινητό σου; -ή μου, δεν θυμάμαι πώς το'λεγε η διαφήμιση)



Και γι'αυτό διαθέτει λύση η ελληνική γλώσσα, κυρίες και κύριοι :clap::clap:
Και τη διέθετε και από πριν εμφανιστούν οι κροκόδειλοι.

Η τσάντα μου η Σανέλ
Το κινητό μου το Σάμσουνγκ
Το φανελάκι μου το Λακόστ
Η κυρά μας η μαμή
Το σκυλάκι το κανίς / ποιός το έκλεψε; Κανείς


----------



## nickel (Apr 8, 2011)

Όπως άλλωστε λέμε «ο φίλος μου ο Κώστας».

Πέρα από τη λύση αυτή, πρέπει να ομολογήσουμε ότι έχει ενδιαφέρον και το φαινόμενο όπου ακόμα και αυτός που λέει «το τσαντάκι Σανέλ» θα σκεφτεί να επιθετοποιήσει το _Σανέλ_ για να βγει από τη δύσκολη θέση, θα σκεφτεί αναπόφευκτα «το Σανέλ τσαντάκι μου», κάτι που δεν θα έκανε ποτέ στον... Κώστα.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 8, 2011)

Elsa said:


> Αυτό το «Γκαβέλο σταυρό», καλέ Παλάβρα, καλιαρντά είναι; Έτσι ακούγεται, πάντως... :twit:


http://www.gavello.net/ :twit:

Είχα κάποτε μια γνωστή, μεγάλο ψώνιο, και μου τις είχε μάθει όλες τις μάρκες, μέχρι και κάτι πολύ ψαγμένες. Εγώ βέβαια είχα βασικές ελλείψεις, όπως:
Palavra: Καλέ, γιατί φοράει αυτή καρό φούστα; Είναι πάλι της μόδας;
Ψωνάρα γνωστή: Μπέρμπερις είναι, βούρλο!

@anef: νομίζω ότι λέμε περισσότερο «το σάμσουνγκ μου», «το όπελ μου», ή «το τσαντάκι μου»/«το σανέλ μου».


----------



## anef (Apr 8, 2011)

SBE said:


> Και γι'αυτό διαθέτει λύση η ελληνική γλώσσα, κυρίες και κύριοι :clap::clap:
> Και τη διέθετε και από πριν εμφανιστούν οι κροκόδειλοι.
> 
> Η τσάντα μου η Σανέλ
> ...


 
Φυσικά και υπάρχει αυτή η λύση (όπως και η λύση _το Λακόστ μου_ όταν ξέρουμε για τι πράγμα μιλάμε ή όταν η μάρκα αφορά ένα μόνο προϊόν), αμφιβάλλω όμως ότι θα ταίριαζε σε κάθε περίπτωση (π.χ. στη διαφήμιση που ανέφερα). Εξάλλου, το βασικό είναι αυτό που λέει ο nickel. Αν σε πολλούς πια έρχεται φυσική αυτή η σύνταξη (και αυτό είναι βέβαιο), θα τη χρησιμοποιούν ακόμα κι αν υπάρχουν εναλλακτικές.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 16, 2013)

Στο αγγλοελληνικό Λεξικό τεχνικών όρων τής Haynes αναφέρει Philips screwdrive (_sic_) = Φίλιπς κατσαβίδι (_facepalm_).


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 16, 2013)

Ποιο είναι το emoticon για το «μου σηκώθηκε η τρίχα»;


----------



## nickel (Jan 16, 2013)

Καθώς κοίταζα προχτές τις γλώσσες του ISO 639-3 είδα στη Βικιπαίδεια να χρησιμοποιούν τη σύνταξη _<γλώσσα> + γλώσσα / γλώσσες_ ακόμα κι αν δεν έχουν επίθετο για τη <γλώσσα>, π.χ. _Μπαντού γλώσσες_ αντί για _γλώσσες Μπαντού_, _Χίντι γλώσσα_ αντί για _γλώσσα χίντι_, _Μαορί γλώσσα_ και όχι _τα Μαορί_ ή _η γλώσσα των Μαορί_ κ.ά. Ελπίζω να συμφωνείτε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 16, 2013)

nickel said:


> Καθώς κοίταζα προχτές τις γλώσσες του ISO 639-3 είδα στη Βικιπαίδεια να χρησιμοποιούν τη σύνταξη _<γλώσσα> + γλώσσα / γλώσσες_ ακόμα κι αν δεν έχουν επίθετο για τη <γλώσσα>, π.χ. _Μπαντού γλώσσες_ αντί για _γλώσσες Μπαντού_, _Χίντι γλώσσα_ αντί για _γλώσσα χίντι_, _Μαορί γλώσσα_ και όχι _τα Μαορί_ ή _η γλώσσα των Μαορί_ κ.ά. Ελπίζω να συμφωνείτε.



Με (μεγάλη) δυσκολία αν είναι με κεφαλαίο παντού. Αλλά, σε γενικότερη χρήση, δηλαδή όχι σε κατάλογο, γιατί όχι «η μαορί» και «τα μαορί»;


----------



## Zazula (Jan 16, 2013)

Μα και την παντζάμπι το σχετικό βικιάρθρο την χρησιμοποιεί όπως θα αναμέναμε (δηλ. είτε ως αυθύπαρκτο ουσιαστικό είτε με το προσδιοριστικό «γλώσσα» να προηγείται), αλλά στον τίτλο του άρθρου υπαινίσσεται πως είναι επίθετο: http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Παντζάμπι_γλώσσα.


----------



## nickel (Jan 16, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αλλά, σε γενικότερη χρήση, δηλαδή όχι σε κατάλογο, γιατί όχι «η μαορί» και «τα μαορί»;


Προτίμησα ήδη να πω _τα μαορί_ επειδή η Μαορί έχει και καμπύλες. 



Zazula said:


> Μα και την παντζάμπι το σχετικό βικιάρθρο την χρησιμοποιεί όπως θα αναμέναμε (δηλ. είτε ως αυθύπαρκτο ουσιαστικό είτε με το προσδιοριστικό «γλώσσα» να προηγείται), αλλά στον τίτλο του άρθρου υπαινίσσεται πως είναι επίθετο: http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Παντζάμπι_γλώσσα.


Στο σώμα του κειμένου το έχουν σωστά («η γλώσσα παντζάμπι») — ή περίπου. Λείπουν -ν- και διαβάζω και εκείνο το (ξεσηκωμένο από τα αγγλικά, φαντάζομαι): «Οι ομιλητές της Παντζάμπι καλούνται Παντζαμπίς και μπορούν να συνεννοηθούν με τους Χιντίς και λιγότερο με τους Ορντούς αντίστοιχα».
mg:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 16, 2013)

nickel said:


> Προτίμησα ήδη να πω _τα μαορί_ επειδή η Μαορί έχει και καμπύλες.


Ναι, αλλά είπες «_όχι_ τα μαορί». Τι δεν καταλαβαίνω;


----------



## nickel (Jan 16, 2013)

«και όχι» = «αντί (για)» (αυτό που θα προτιμούσα εγώ)


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 8, 2018)

Αν μιλάτε για γλώσσες και επιλέξετε το ουδέτερο αντί για το θηλυκό, δεν αυξάνεται ο κίνδυνος να χρειαστεί να κάνετε λόγο για βεγγαλικά; Ή θα προτιμήσετε «μπενγκάλι», για να μην ξεχωρίζουν υπερβολικά από τα χίντι, τα τελούγκου, τα μαράτι, τα ταμίλ, τα ούρντου και δεν συμμαζεύεται;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 8, 2018)

Διαμαρτύρομαι για τη μη-αναφορά των πουντζάμπι!


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 8, 2018)

Θα χαρώ να αναφέρω την Παντζάμπι...


----------

